# تفصيل حديد اللبشة وFlat slab



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 يناير 2009)

اخوانى الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
عند تفصيل حديد اللبشة او الأسقف flat slab وعند عمل الـ shop dwg وجدت ان هناك طرقا عديدة لتقطيع وتفصيل الحديد


طريقة الوصلات المتتابعة او الطريق القطرية وفيها يتم وضع حديد الصف الأول ثم يوضع حديد الصف الثانى بحيث يكون سيخ سليم على طوله يغطى وصلة الصف الأول وهكذا بحيث يكون الناظر الى تتابع وصلات الحديد يجدها متتابعة ولكن فى اتجاه قطرى وليس محورى
الطريقة العكسية وفيها يتم تقطيع كامل الحديد الى اطوال 8 متر & 10 متر & 12 متر ويتم رص الحديد فى اتجاه المحور (x) مثلا ويتم عمل over lab قدره 1متر حتى الوصول الى نهاية اللبشة ثم الرجوع فى الاتجاه العكسى مع عكس ترتيب الأسياخ بمعنى اذا بدأنا بالسيخ طول 12 متر و انتهينا الى طول 8 متر يكون الرجوع فى الاتجاه العكسى بوضع 12 متر حتى الوصول الى السيخ 8 متر بغض النظر عن منطقة وقوف الوصلات فى منطقة عزم سالب او موجب
فما هى الطريقة الصحيحة لتفصيل حديد اللبشة بغض النظر عما هو متبع الآن

ولكم خالص الشكر​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 يناير 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخوانى الأعزاء
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> عند تفصيل حديد اللبشة او الأسقف flat slab وعند عمل الـ shop dwg وجدت ان هناك طرقا عديدة لتقطيع وتفصيل الحديد
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا بيك يا زعيم - لو ها نتكلم علي اللبشه يجب مراعاة الا يتم وصل الحديد السفلي في شريحة العمود - نحاول بقدر الامكان ان يكون هذا هو العنصر الحاكم في تحديد مكان الوصلات - وبعد كده عندك شريحة الوسط تقدر توصل فيها زي ما انت عاوز مع مراعاه الا يتم وصل سيخين متجاورين في مكان واحد - لان شريحة العمود عندها عزوم موجبه ومنطقة الشد بتكون اسفل العمود والحديد مطلوب في تلك المنطقه لمقاومة الشد فيراعي ان يكون الحديد مستمر وغير موصول 

وبالنسبة لشريحة الوسط في الشبكه السفليه فهي دائما ما تكون معرضه لعزوم سالبه وبالتالي المنطقة السفليه موجوده في منطقة الضغط وبالتالي الخرسانه هي اللي بتقاوم الضغط - يعني وصل الحديد فيها غير مؤثر مع مراعاه ان تكون طول الوصله مساوي لقيمة الوصل في الضغط التي يحددها الكود - يعني طول وصلة الحديد علي انه في منطقة ضغط 

وبالنسبة للشبكه العلويه فهي علي العكس من ذلك تماما -اي يتم وصل الحديد العلوي في شريحة العمود لان تلك المنطقه معرضه لاجهادات ضغط وبالتالي الحديد العلوي في تلك المنطقه غير اساسي - ولا يتم وصله في شريحة الوسط لانها منطقة الشد في الشبكه العلويه - ويتم ذلك في كل اتجاه علي حده 

وبالنسبة للبلاطات المسطحه فهي عكس ذلك تماما - فبالنسبه للحديد السفلي نجد ان شريحة العمود معرضه لعزوم سالبه- يعني الشد فوق والضغط تحت - لذلك يتم وصل الحديد السفلي في شريحة العمود جهة الضغط اما بالنسبة للحديد العلوي في شريحة العمود فيتم وصله في شريحة الوسط ويمنع وصله في شريحة العمود في الشبكه العلويه يعني - 

وبالنسبة لشريحة الوسط في البلاطات المسطحه فهي معرضه لعزوم موجبه - يعني الشد تحت والضغط فوق - يبقي اوصل العلوي في شريحة الوسط والسفلي لا يتم وصله في شريحة الوسط لانها منطقة اجهادات شد من اسفل 


طبعا الكلام ده ممكن يكون متعب جدا في حالة عدم انتظام توزيع الاعمده - وطبعا المهم في تحديد اماكن الوصلات هو تقليل الهالك في الحديد - وبصراحه الموضوع يستاهل التعب لان التوفير في الهالك مع تنفيذ الاشتراطات الفنيه هو المعني الحقيقي والهدف المطلوب من الرسومات التنفيذيه 


في حالة الاضطرار الي عمل وصلات في اماكن شد يراعي عدم عملها في اقصي قيمه للشد - يعني مانجيش نعملها في منتصف الشريحه - وكذلك يراعي ان يكون طول رباط الوصله مساوي لقيمته في الشد حسب الكود المطبق 

وبناءا علي ما سبق فمن الممكن العمل باي طريقه من الطريقتين اللتين تفضلت بذكرهما مع مراعاة تلك الشروط 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــد_


----------



## Abo Fares (22 يناير 2009)

أهلاً بزعيم الاسكندرية، وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

ما تفضل به الأخ م. محيي هو الأمر الأهم الذي طالما تقيدنا به، تم التنفيذ بالشكل المثالي.. 

ولكني لم أستطع فهم هذه العبارة في مشاركتك:


> ولكن فى اتجاه قطرى وليس محورى


أتمنى التوضيح لو سمحت 

مع تحيـــــاتي..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 يناير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً بزعيم الاسكندرية، وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> ما تفضل به الأخ م. محيي هو الأمر الأهم الذي طالما تقيدنا به، تم التنفيذ بالشكل المثالي..
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ م ابو الحلول / المقصود بشكل قطري هو ان الوصلات لا تكون في مكان واحد او علي محور واحد - بمعني ان لو عملت خط عمودي علي الوصله لا يتقاطع مع اي وصله اخري - بمعني ايضا ان السيخ الاول يتم وصله في مكان ما - والسيخ المجاور يتم عمل الوصله بعد بمتر من وصلة السيخ الاول والسيخ الثالث يتم بعد متر من مكان الوصله في السيخ التاني وبالتالي بعد 2 متر من مكانها في السيخ الاول وهكذا الي ان تجد ان الوصلات وكانها متراصه بشكل متعامد مع محور قطري علي 45 درجة - والقصد من ذلك ان يكون مكان الوصلات متنوع ومختلف بحيث انك لا تجد وصله متكرره في مكان واحد - وطبعا ده ممكن يزيد من هالك الحديد 

ده اللي انا فهمته ومش عارف الزعيم يقصد كده ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## ماجدان (22 يناير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> في حالة الاضطرار الي عمل وصلات في اماكن شد يراعي عدم عملها في اقصي قيمه للشد - يعني مانجيش نعملها في منتصف الشريحه - وكذلك يراعي ان يكون طول رباط الوصله مساوي لقيمته في الشد حسب الكود المطبق
> 
> وبناءا علي ما سبق فمن الممكن العمل باي طريقه من الطريقتين اللتين تفضلت بذكرهما مع مراعاة تلك الشروط
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام مهندس محى 
تمام جدا جدا جدا أوافق حضرتك وأزاى أخالف والكلام هندسى وكودى ....ههههه حلو بيت الشعر ده 

بص كلمة عدم دى اكيده ولا ممكن نقلبها إلى كلمة يفضل 
مع العلم انا قرات بالكود المصرى ولا يفضل عمل الوصلات بالتراكب فى أقصى عزوم 

ولكن جيت أدور عليها تانى لقتيها فى الباب الرابع من نفس الكود ( عدم ) ههههههههههه
أيه رأى سعتك ؟؟؟؟؟

وكمان لو عدم فى أقصى عزوم يبقى برضو ممنوع وصل السيخ فى منتصف الضغط 
ولا بردو ايه راى حضرتك ؟؟؟

وشكرا


----------



## Abo Fares (22 يناير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ م ابو الحلول / المقصود بشكل قطري هو ان الوصلات لا تكون في مكان واحد او علي محور واحد - بمعني ان لو عملت خط عمودي علي الوصله لا يتقاطع مع اي وصله اخري - بمعني ايضا ان السيخ الاول يتم وصله في مكان ما - والسيخ المجاور يتم عمل الوصله بعد بمتر من وصلة السيخ الاول والسيخ الثالث يتم بعد متر من مكان الوصله في السيخ التاني وبالتالي بعد 2 متر من مكانها في السيخ الاول وهكذا الي ان تجد ان الوصلات وكانها متراصه بشكل متعامد مع محور قطري علي 45 درجة - والقصد من ذلك ان يكون مكان الوصلات متنوع ومختلف بحيث انك لا تجد وصله متكرره في مكان واحد - وطبعا ده ممكن يزيد من هالك الحديد
> 
> ...


 
مشكور م. محيي على التوضيح.. بارك الله فيك..


----------



## طارق أبوتريكة (22 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا , و لكن متى يكون تسليح الفلات سلاب على طريقة الشبكة و متى يكون على طريقة الشرائح (عمود ووسط)؟ ما الذي يفصل في الإختيار بين الطريقتين و يجعلنا نختار إحداهما؟


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 يناير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وبناءا علي ما سبق فمن الممكن العمل باي طريقه من الطريقتين اللتين تفضلت بذكرهما مع مراعاة تلك الشروط والله اعلي واعلم
> وشكرا
> _م محيي الدين محمـــــد_


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
انا جنبك ساقط اعدادية يا عم الكلام الكبير ده كلام اساتذة جامعة - والله معجب بردك ولكن اخى محى الأمر يزداد صعوبة وتعقيدا اذا كانت مساحة اللبشة صغيرة وكلها حوائط قص وكور مما يزيد جدا فى هالك الحديد والهدف من سؤالى ستعرفه بعد قليل - علما بأن الهمزة على السطر لا يأتى بعدها ألف ابدا لأنها منونة :19::19:



أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً بزعيم الاسكندرية، وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> ما تفضل به الأخ م. محيي هو الأمر الأهم الذي طالما تقيدنا به، تم التنفيذ بالشكل المثالي..
> 
> ...


اهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا عمنا الكبير والله مشتاق لمداخلاتك ولكن منه لله اللى كان السبب
اعتقد ان سؤالك اجاب عليه أخونا محى بأكاديمية منقطعة النظير



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ م ابو الحلول / المقصود بشكل قطري هو ان الوصلات لا تكون في مكان واحد او علي محور واحد - بمعني ان لو عملت خط عمودي علي الوصله لا يتقاطع مع اي وصله اخري - بمعني ايضا ان السيخ الاول يتم وصله في مكان ما - والسيخ المجاور يتم عمل الوصله بعد بمتر من وصلة السيخ الاول والسيخ الثالث يتم بعد متر من مكان الوصله في السيخ التاني وبالتالي بعد 2 متر من مكانها في السيخ الاول وهكذا الي ان تجد ان الوصلات وكانها متراصه بشكل متعامد مع محور قطري علي 45 درجة - والقصد من ذلك ان يكون مكان الوصلات متنوع ومختلف بحيث انك لا تجد وصله متكرره في مكان واحد - وطبعا ده ممكن يزيد من هالك الحديد
> ده اللي انا فهمته ومش عارف الزعيم يقصد كده ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


هو كده بالضبط - ده انت فاهمنى اكثر ما انا فاهم نفس :73:



سالدان قال:


> وعليكم السلام مهندس محى
> تمام جدا جدا جدا أوافق حضرتك وأزاى أخالف والكلام هندسى وكودى ....ههههه حلو بيت الشعر ده
> بص كلمة عدم دى اكيده ولا ممكن نقلبها إلى كلمة يفضل
> مع العلم انا قرات بالكود المصرى ولا يفضل عمل الوصلات بالتراكب فى أقصى عزوم
> ...


 عندنا فى السعودية يسمونه بيت شعر بفتح الشين وتسكين العين وهو خيمة مصنوعة من جلد الأبل هههههههههههههههه - اشياء كثيرة تغيرت فى الكود واشياء اصبحت مطاطة وكل واحد يدبر حاله :d:d


أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكور م. محيي على التوضيح.. بارك الله فيك..


 تستحق الشكر انت وهو


طارق أبوتريكة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا , و لكن متى يكون تسليح الفلات سلاب على طريقة الشبكة و متى يكون على طريقة الشرائح (عمود ووسط)؟ ما الذي يفصل في الإختيار بين الطريقتين و يجعلنا نختار إحداهما؟


اهلا برقم ( 22 ) - اعتقد ان طريق الشرائح فى حالة انتظام توزيع الأعمدة فيتم تقسيم اللبشة الى ثلاث شرائح ( 2 ) طرقية وواحدة وسطية
اما طريق الشبكة فهى موضوع سؤالى وتستخدم فى حالة عدم انتظام توزيع الأعمدة وبالتالى عدم انتظام توزيع عزوم الانحناء

اخيرا اخوانى الأعزاء الهدف الأساسى من سؤالى هل يمكن الاستغناء عن هذه الوصلات ووصل الحديد باللحام او جلبة ذات سن قلاووظ من الجهتين ؟؟؟
وما هى ضوابط استعمال هذا النوع من الوصلات 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (22 يناير 2009)

*ممكن توضيح؟؟*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اهلا بيك يا زعيم - لو ها نتكلم علي اللبشه يجب مراعاة الا يتم وصل الحديد السفلي في شريحة العمود - نحاول بقدر الامكان ان يكون هذا هو العنصر الحاكم في تحديد مكان الوصلات - وبعد كده عندك شريحة الوسط تقدر توصل فيها زي ما انت عاوز مع مراعاه الا يتم وصل سيخين متجاورين في مكان واحد - لان شريحة العمود عندها عزوم موجبه ومنطقة الشد بتكون اسفل العمود والحديد مطلوب في تلك المنطقه لمقاومة الشد فيراعي ان يكون الحديد مستمر وغير موصول
> 
> ...


----------



## Abo Fares (22 يناير 2009)

المهندس أبو هادي قال:


> mohy_y2003 قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 يناير 2009)

سالدان قال:


> وكمان لو عدم فى أقصى عزوم يبقى برضو ممنوع وصل السيخ فى منتصف الضغط
> ولا بردو ايه راى حضرتك ؟؟؟
> 
> وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا م احمد / بالنسبة للوصل في اماكن الضغط يتوقف علي نوع الحديد في الضغط وقيمته الانشائيه وهنا سينقسم الموقف الي حالتين :-

_الحالة الاولي_ وهي ان يكون الحديد في منطقة الضغط ليس له دور في تحمل اجهاد الضغط الواقع علي القطاع - يعني اجهادات الضغط المؤثرة علي القطاع تستطيع ان تتحملها الخرسانه منفرده - وهنا يمكن الوصل في اي مكان في منطقة الضغط - مع الالتزام بطول الوصله في الضغط طبقا للكود المتبع 

_الحالة الثانيه_ وهي ان يكون الحديد في الضغط يتحمل اجهادات ضغط مع الخرسانه - اي ان القطاع معرض لاجهادات ضغط تزيد عن مقاومة الخرسانه وبالتالي تم اضافة حديد تسليح لمقاومة مايزيد عن مقاومة الخرسانه - doubly reinforced section - وفي تلك الحاله يجب تجنب الوصل في مكان العزوم القصوي لان في تلك المنطقة سيكون الحديد له اهميه لتحمل الفارق في الاجهادات العظمي وبالتالي فلا يفضل الوصل في تلك المنطقة - واذا اضطررنا الي الوصل في تلك المنطقه فمن الافضل عدم الوصل في اماكن الاجهادات القصوي وينطبق علي تلك الحاله ما ينطبق علي الوصل في منطقة الشد العظمي - يعني يترحل مكان الوصله قليلا تفاديا لمنطقة الاجهادات العظمي 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## Abo Fares (22 يناير 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا عمنا الكبير والله مشتاق لمداخلاتك ولكن منه لله اللى كان السبب
> اعتقد ان سؤالك اجاب عليه أخونا محى بأكاديمية منقطعة النظير


 
لا لا لا لا لا.. عن جد لهلأ زعلان؟؟ 

طيب إذا قلتلك، ومشان هالدقن :81:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 يناير 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> _انا جنبك ساقط اعدادية يا عم الكلام الكبير ده كلام اساتذة جامعة_ - والله معجب بردك ولكن اخى محى الأمر يزداد صعوبة وتعقيدا اذا كانت مساحة اللبشة صغيرة وكلها حوائط قص وكور مما يزيد جدا فى هالك الحديد والهدف من سؤالى ستعرفه بعد قليل - _علما بأن الهمزة على السطر لا يأتى بعدها ألف ابدا لأنها منونة _


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا بيك يازعيم / من حيث ان الكلام كبير فهو فعلا كبير لدرجة اني بعد ما كتبت المشاركه وقرأته - قلت ايه ياد الكلام الكبير ده - معقول اكون انا اللي كتبت الكلام ده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :86:ههههههههههههههههه- انما تقدر تقول رزق اللي ها يقرأ الموضوع- فسبحان الله 

بالنسبة لموضوع الهمزة علي السطر والتنوين اللي وراها انا عارف طبعا الموضوع ده - بس انا ما عرفش اعمل التنوين علي الكي بورد :83:ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 يناير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> لا لا لا لا لا.. عن جد لهلأ زعلان؟؟
> 
> طيب إذا قلتلك، ومشان هالدقن :81:


با عمنا اتكلم عربى انا مش فاهم حاجة خالص :83::83:


----------



## Abo Fares (22 يناير 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> با عمنا اتكلم عربى انا مش فاهم حاجة خالص :83::83:


 هههههههههه ، هاد عربي ، بس شامي.. وهي سقطت بامتحان الإعدادية يا زعيم الهمزات والتنوين :68:



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اهلا بيك يازعيم / من حيث ان الكلام كبير فهو فعلا كبير لدرجة اني بعد ما كتبت المشاركه وقرأته - قلت ايه ياد الكلام الكبير ده - معقول اكون انا اللي كتبت الكلام ده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :86:ههههههههههههههههه- انما تقدر تقول رزق اللي ها يقرأ الموضوع- فسبحان الله
> 
> بالنسبة لموضوع الهمزة علي السطر والتنوين اللي وراها انا عارف طبعا الموضوع ده - بس انا ما عرفش اعمل التنوين علي الكي بورد :83:ههههههههههههههههه


ايه ياد الكلام الكبير ده هههههههه 

بالنسبة للتنوين: 
shift + ص ......... أو ........ w + shift

مع تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 يناير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> المهندس أبو هادي قال:
> 
> 
> > أهلاً م. أبو هادي، وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> ...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 يناير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> هههههههههه ، هاد عربي ، بس شامي.. وهي سقطت بامتحان الإعدادية يا زعيم الهمزات والتنوين :68:
> 
> 
> ايه ياد الكلام الكبير ده هههههههه
> ...


 
شكراً  - ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Abo Fares (22 يناير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> أبو الحلول قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ...


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 يناير 2009)

تمام يا م ابو الحلول واعتقد ان نفس الطريقه موجوده بالكود البريطاني ايضا


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (22 يناير 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخوانى الأعزاء
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> عند تفصيل حديد اللبشة او الأسقف flat slab وعند عمل الـ shop dwg وجدت ان هناك طرقا عديدة لتقطيع وتفصيل الحديد
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يازعيم ...والله لك وحشة فينك يا أخي وماهذه الغيبة الطويلة؟:70:

أخي الزعيم...بكل أختصار يجب تلافي ال Over Lap في مناطق ال Tension Zone وفي بعض مناطق ال Compression Zone والذي يكون فيه الحديد مصمم لتحمل الحمل الأضافي من ال Compressive strength والذي يفوق تحمل الخرسانة.(وكما تفضل معلمنا الأستاذ محي المحترم).

وبالنسبة للحام يمكنك مراجعة الكود الأمريكي ACI-318-08 وفي الفقرة 12.14.3 ولك بعض ماورد في الكود الأمريكي:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 يناير 2009)

هي اللبشه دي ابعادها كم متر في كم يازعيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 يناير 2009)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يازعيم ...والله لك وحشة فينك يا أخي وماهذه الغيبة الطويلة؟:70:
> 
> أخي الزعيم...بكل أختصار يجب تلافي ال over lap في مناطق ال tension zone وفي بعض مناطق ال compression zone والذي يكون فيه الحديد مصمم لتحمل الحمل الأضافي من ال compressive strength والذي يفوق تحمل الخرسانة.(وكما تفضل معلمنا الأستاذ محي المحترم).
> 
> وبالنسبة للحام يمكنك مراجعة الكود الأمريكي aci-318-08 وفي الفقرة 12.14.3 ولك بعض ماورد في الكود الأمريكي:


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
اهلا بيك عمى مصطفى ساطع - والله انت اللى لك وحشة كبيرة وانشغلت عنا بالمشاركات فى الملتقى العام وانا حجبت نفسى عن المشاركة فيه لذلك لم نلتق منذ فترة
كل الكلام المذكور بدءً من مشاركة اخينا محى وصولا الى مشاركتك كلام عظيم جدا وعلمى تطبيقى تماما ولكن تنفيذه صعب جدا فى بعض الحالات لتستوفى كل هذه الشروط وتحافظ على نسبة الهالك اقل ما يمكن لذلك انا اسال هل يمكن تلافى وجع الراس هذا بوصل اسياخ الحديد باللحام او وضع جلبة ذات سن قلاووظ يربط طرفى السيخين ؟؟؟ وما هى ضوابط استعمال هذه الوصلات ؟؟؟
ودمتم ودام الخير لكم


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (22 يناير 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> اهلا بيك عمى مصطفى ساطع - والله انت اللى لك وحشة كبيرة وانشغلت عنا بالمشاركات فى الملتقى العام وانا حجبت نفسى عن المشاركة فيه لذلك لم نلتق منذ فترة
> كل الكلام المذكور بدءً من مشاركة اخينا محى وصولا الى مشاركتك كلام عظيم جدا وعلمى تطبيقى تماما ولكن تنفيذه صعب جدا فى بعض الحالات لتستوفى كل هذه الشروط وتحافظ على نسبة الهالك اقل ما يمكن لذلك انا اسال هل يمكن تلافى وجع الراس هذا بوصل اسياخ الحديد باللحام او وضع جلبة ذات سن قلاووظ يربط طرفى السيخين ؟؟؟ وما هى ضوابط استعمال هذه الوصلات ؟؟؟
> ودمتم ودام الخير لكم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يازعيم...
والله بالنسبة للحام , أنا شخصيا لا أفضل هذا الشىء بالرغم من أن الكود وضع شروط لذلك ,لأنه يعتمد على خواص حديد التسليح المستخدم بالدرجة الأساس ونوعية منشأ الصنع. ولكن عملية تسخين الحديد يؤثر سلبيا" على ال Yield Strength للحديد المستخدم وبالتالي يؤثر على الحسابات التصميمية. وانا شخصيا" دائما" اقوم بأعطاء كافة التفاصيل المطلوبة لحديد التسليح الى الأسطة (من حيث الأطوال المطلوبة في الخرائط والتفاصيل الأخرى مع ضمان أقل الخسائر في الحديد وضمان أفضل توزيع) واعلم بأن هذا العمل مزعج ومتعب ولكنه يحتاج الأهتمام ويستحق التعب.

مع التقدير...وانا جاهز للمساعدة اذا توفر الخرائط ​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (22 يناير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> هي اللبشه دي ابعادها كم متر في كم يازعيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا لست بصدد عرض مشكلة بعينها ولكن اعرض الطريق العامة للعمل وعموما لو استطعت سارفع لك ملف اتوكاد لنموذج لبشة واجهتنى فيها هذه المشكلة
وشكرا لك على الاهتمام


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 يناير 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> انا لست بصدد عرض مشكلة بعينها ولكن اعرض الطريق العامة للعمل وعموما لو استطعت سارفع لك ملف اتوكاد لنموذج لبشة واجهتنى فيها هذه المشكلة
> وشكرا لك على الاهتمام


 
اعتقد بصفه عامه ان تكلفة وصلات اللحام او وصلات بجلبه مع القلوظه هاتكون اكبر من تكلفة الوصلات العاديه - بالاضافه ان اللحام والقلوظه سيستغرق وقت اكبر مما يؤثر علي مده التنفيذ وبالتالي سيزيد التكلفه - وبالذات في الاقطار الصغيره لحد 25 مم - انما اكتر من كده ممكن يكون هناك فائده من استخدام احدي الطريقتين وتلك الفائده تتوقف علي النظام الانشائي للمشروع وتوزيع الاعمده والاجهادات وممكن ساعتها الوضع يكون مختلف حسب الحاله 

وشكرا


----------



## عمران الفاتح (22 يناير 2009)

تحياتى للجميع
بعد المناقشة الخاصة بالأماكن المفضلة لوصلات (overlap) الحديد. أود أن أعرف إذن ماهى فائدة جدول مذكور مثلا فى الكود الإنجليزى يوضح الطول المطلوب لوصلات أسياخ الحديد فى أماكن الشد. بمعنى أخر متى يمكن أن نستعمل هذه القيم. 
رجاء قراءة الجزء الخاص بعمل الوصلات فى الكود الإنجليزى وتصحيح هذه المعلومة إذا كانت خطأ:
" ينصح بوضع الوصلات إن أمكن فى أماكن بعيدة عن نقط الإجهادات العالية. ومن المفضل أن تكون بشكل تبادلى " وأضيف أيضا أن الوصلات تكون بشكل تبادلى بحيث لا تقل المسافة الصافية (فى إتجاه الأسياخ ) بين وصلتين متبادلتين عن 30% من طول الوصلة .

وإليكم نص الكود الإنجليزى:
3.12.8.9 BS 8110 PART1 1997
"Connections transfererring stress may be lapped, welded or jointed with mechanical devices. They should be placed, if possible, away from points of high stress and should preferably be staggered."
ورجاء قراءة البنود اللاحقة الخاصة بكيفية إيجاد طول وصلة الحديد الذى يوضع فى منطقة شد ومن بعد هذه البنود وبالأخص يوجد جدول كما سبق و ذكرت بتلخيص قيم تضرب فى قطر السيخ لإيجاد قيمة طول الوصلة لأسياخ توضع فى مناطق شد جدول رقم 3.27 فى نفس الكود
برجاء التعليق و الإفادة مع العلم بأن بعض السادة الإستشاريين الإنشائيين لا يقبلوا بتاتا بالجزئية التى تسمح بوضع الوصلات فى مناطق الشد. بل يطلبوا وضعها فقط فى أماكن الضغط وتكون أيضا بصورة تبادلية وبالمسافة الصافية المذكورة سابقا. أحب أن أوضح أنه من الصعب من تحديد أماكن الشد إذا كان المنشأ غير منتظم الشكل ولا تتواجد الأعمدة على خط واحد . فقط المصمم عليه أن ينصح المقاول ( بالتوضيح على لوحات التصميم) بأماكن يسمح فيها بوضع الوصلات من خلال توزيع العزوم الناتجة من التحليل الإنشائى بإستخدام أحد برامج التصميم المعروفة. 
تحياتى لكم جميعا وشكرا جزيلا لكل من قام بالتعليق


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 يناير 2009)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> تحياتى للجميع
> بعد المناقشة الخاصة بالأماكن المفضلة لوصلات (overlap) الحديد. أود أن أعرف إذن ماهى فائدة جدول مذكور مثلا فى الكود الإنجليزى يوضح الطول المطلوب لوصلات أسياخ الحديد فى أماكن الشد. بمعنى أخر متى يمكن أن نستعمل هذه القيم.
> رجاء قراءة الجزء الخاص بعمل الوصلات فى الكود الإنجليزى وتصحيح هذه المعلومة إذا كانت خطأ:
> " ينصح بوضع الوصلات إن أمكن فى أماكن بعيدة عن نقط الإجهادات العالية. ومن المفضل أن تكون بشكل تبادلى " وأضيف أيضا أن الوصلات تكون بشكل تبادلى بحيث لا تقل المسافة الصافية (فى إتجاه الأسياخ ) بين وصلتين متبادلتين عن 30% من طول الوصلة .
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رائع جدا جدا - هذا تحديدا ما كنت اقصده بسؤالى حيث انه من المسموح وضع الوصلات فى منطقة الشد بحيث لا يقل طول الوصلة عن رقم مضروب فى قطر السيخ المستخدم وذلك دون تخوف اليس كذلك ؟؟؟
الأمر الذى يترتب عليه تفصيل الحديد بأقل نسبة هالك
شكرا جزيلا لك على توضيحك وارجو التعليق اذا كانت هذه الفقرة يوجد لها ما يناقضها فى اكواد اخرى ام لا ؟؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يناير 2009)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> تحياتى للجميع
> بعد المناقشة الخاصة بالأماكن المفضلة لوصلات (overlap) الحديد. أود أن أعرف إذن ماهى فائدة جدول مذكور مثلا فى الكود الإنجليزى يوضح الطول المطلوب لوصلات أسياخ الحديد فى أماكن الشد. بمعنى أخر متى يمكن أن نستعمل هذه القيم.
> رجاء قراءة الجزء الخاص بعمل الوصلات فى الكود الإنجليزى وتصحيح هذه المعلومة إذا كانت خطأ:
> " ينصح بوضع الوصلات إن أمكن فى أماكن بعيدة عن نقط الإجهادات العالية. ومن المفضل أن تكون بشكل تبادلى " وأضيف أيضا أن الوصلات تكون بشكل تبادلى بحيث لا تقل المسافة الصافية (فى إتجاه الأسياخ ) بين وصلتين متبادلتين عن 30% من طول الوصلة .
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

البند المذكور من الكود في مشاركتك بيقول ان احنا نبعد عن مناطق الاجهادات العاليه كلما امكن ذلك - والكود في الموضوع ده بيخاطب المصمم - وطالما ان المصمم ما حددش اماكن الوصلات - يبقي المفروض نرجعله هو الاول- المصمم يعني - لو ها نوصل في اي مكان - لان الكود في الاساس بيخاطب المصمم وبيلزمه انه يضع الاشتراطات اللي عمل التصميم عليها في الرسومات بصورة واضحه في الرسومات - واذا المصمم لم يوضح ذلك في الرسومات يبقي الحاكم هو الكود الذي تم التصميم تحت مظلته

ولو رجعنا للكود في تلك الحاله سنجد النقطه اللي حضرتك ذكرتها ودي بتوصي بان يكون اماكن الوصلات قدر الامكان بعيده عن اماكن الاجهادات العاليه وهو هنا بيتكلم عن جميع انواع الوصلات العاديه او اللحام او الوصلات الميكانيكيه - ولم يفرق بينهم في تلك النقطه 


3.12.8.9 Laps and joints
Connections transferring stress may be lapped, welded or joined with mechanical devices7). _They should be_
_placed, if possible, away from points of high stress_ and should preferably be staggered. Laps in fabric may
be layered or nested to maintain the lapped bars in one plane.​ 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــــد_


----------



## عمران الفاتح (23 يناير 2009)

السادة الزملاء الأعزاء

بعد التحية والسلام لكم جميعا

أحب أن أضيف أيضا سؤال جديد يخص نفس الموضوع. وهو لنفترض أننا تلافينا وضع الوصلات فى أماكن الشد. فماذا سنفعل إذا كان زلزال ما من حالات تحميل المنشأ ونتج عن هذه الحالة أن العزوم تغيرت إشاراتها أى أن أماكن الشد أصبحت أماكن ضغط وأماكن الضغط أصبحت أماكن شد. فما حال الوصلات التى تم وضعها فى مناطق الضغط التى تحولت لأماكن شد.


----------



## عمران الفاتح (23 يناير 2009)

الأخ المحترم مهندس محيى 

شكرا لإهتمامك بالرد 

لكن هذا البند يشمل الأنواع الثلاثة lapped , welded و mechnical


----------



## منجة (23 يناير 2009)

أنا قرأت كل الموضوع أعلاه والحقيقة لم أستطيع تحديد ماذا تعني اللبشة فأحيانا فهمت أنها بلاطة السقف وأحيانا فهمت أنها الأساس الذي بشكل بلاطة (حصيرة)


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يناير 2009)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> السادة الزملاء الأعزاء
> 
> بعد التحية والسلام لكم جميعا
> 
> أحب أن أضيف أيضا سؤال جديد يخص نفس الموضوع. وهو لنفترض أننا تلافينا وضع الوصلات فى أماكن الشد. فماذا سنفعل إذا كان زلزال ما من حالات تحميل المنشأ ونتج عن هذه الحالة أن العزوم تغيرت إشاراتها أى أن أماكن الشد أصبحت أماكن ضغط وأماكن الضغط أصبحت أماكن شد. فما حال الوصلات التى تم وضعها فى مناطق الضغط التى تحولت لأماكن شد.


 
وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

المفروض ان التصميم للقطاعات بيكون علي مغلف العزوم وليس علي حاله واحده من حالات التحميل - يعني بتصمم القطاعات علي اقصي عزوم متوقعه سواء موجبه او سالبه في جميع حالات التحميل 

ثم ان القوي الافقيه او الزلازل غالبا يتم مقاومتها بعناصر راسيه حوائط قص او اعمده او اطار هيكلي وهي دي اللي ممكن يتغير شكل العزوم عندها الموجب يبقي سالب او العكس حسب اتجاه الزلزال - زي ما القوي الراسيه او الشاقوليه الواقعه علي المنشأ يتم مقاومتها بعناصر افقيه من كمرات وبلاطات 

وعموما احنا ما قلناش انه محرم انك توصل في اماكن الشد - احنا بنقول نحاول نبعد عن القيمه القصوي لتلك الاجهادات واذا اضطررنا الي ذلك فنبعد عن نقطة الاجهادات القصوي - والمفروض المصمم هو اللي بيحدد تلك النقطه ويوضحها في رسوماته منعا للاختلاف اثناء التنفيذ عما هو ماخوذ في اعتباره اثناء التصميم 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يناير 2009)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> الأخ المحترم مهندس محيى
> 
> شكرا لإهتمامك بالرد
> 
> لكن هذا البند يشمل الأنواع الثلاثة lapped , welded و mechnical


 

تمام وانا عدلتها في المشاركه بعد ما اكتشفت اني اخطأت في الكتابه وقبل ما اقرأ مشاركتك دي - وانا كنت عاوز اوضح ان الوصله الميكانيكيه او اللحام اقوي من العاديه ومع ذلك الكود اوضح انه يجب البعد عن مناطق الاجهادات العظمي في هذين النوعين بالذات 

طب لما انت عارف انها تشمل الانواع الثلاثه في البعد عن اماكن الاجهادات القصوي - يبقي كده ده جواب لسؤالك الاول - ولا انت رايك ايه ؟

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## عمران الفاتح (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخى العزيز م محيى وأرجو أن يكون الرد وصل لزعيم الأسكندرية بوضوح

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يناير 2009)

منجة قال:


> أنا قرأت كل الموضوع أعلاه والحقيقة لم أستطيع تحديد ماذا تعني اللبشة فأحيانا فهمت أنها بلاطة السقف وأحيانا فهمت أنها الأساس الذي بشكل بلاطة (حصيرة)


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اللبشه هي raft foundation والبلاطات المسطحه هي flat slab


----------



## Abo Fares (23 يناير 2009)

منجة قال:


> أنا قرأت كل الموضوع أعلاه والحقيقة لم أستطيع تحديد ماذا تعني اللبشة فأحيانا فهمت أنها بلاطة السقف وأحيانا فهمت أنها الأساس الذي بشكل بلاطة (حصيرة)


 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اللبشه هي raft foundation والبلاطات المسطحه هي flat slab


 
نعم كما تفضل الأخ م. محيي مشكوراً.. 

وباللهجة السورية: اللبشة = الحصيرة

:56:


----------



## ماجدان (24 يناير 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> 
> 
> 
> عندنا فى السعودية يسمونه بيت شعر بفتح الشين وتسكين العين وهو خيمة مصنوعة من جلد الأبل هههههههههههههههه - اشياء كثيرة تغيرت فى الكود واشياء اصبحت مطاطة وكل واحد يدبر حاله :d:d


 
شكرا على المعلومه م. زعيم الاسكندريه
وفعلا أنا بعرف أدبر حالى ......... لا تقلق


----------



## ماجدان (24 يناير 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اهلا م احمد / بالنسبة للوصل في اماكن الضغط يتوقف علي نوع الحديد في الضغط وقيمته الانشائيه وهنا سينقسم الموقف الي حالتين :-
> 
> ...


 

تمام يا بشمهندس محى 
مظبوط قوى 
ده اللى أنا أقصده بالظبط 

فتح الله عليك


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 يناير 2009)

سالدان قال:


> شكرا على المعلومه م. زعيم الاسكندريه
> وفعلا أنا بعرف أدبر حالى ......... لا تقلق


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,
شكلك زعلان من المزاح - اعتذر لك ولكنه كان استمرارا للقفشات مع ابو الحلول واخينا محى
اعتذر لك مرة ثانية
​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 يناير 2009)

عمران الفاتح قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أخى العزيز م محيى وأرجو أن يكون الرد وصل لزعيم الأسكندرية بوضوح
> 
> تحياتى للجميع


بكل تاكيد انا حصلت على كم غير عادى من المعلومات فى هذا الموضوع تحديدا 
حيث كانت معلوماتى بالفعل تحتاج الى updating وهذا ما اشكر عليه الأخوة الزملاء 
وحقيقة يوم عن يوم اعترف بان هذا الملتقى يضم كفاءات غير عادية
شكرا لكم جميع واعتذر لأى زميل فهم مزاحى بطريق الخطأ
ولكم اجمل التحية​


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (18 يناير 2010)

إخوتى الفضلاء والأعزاء..​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أشكركم على مداخلاتكم الرائعة والتى تعود بالفائدة والنفع على كل أعضاء منتدانا الرائع ، واود المشاركة
بالنسبة لكلمة رص الحديد بحيث تكون الوصلات قطرياً يوجد مصطلح آخر وهو أنت تكون الوصلات بالتبادل وهى تؤدى نفس المعنى .
والطريقة الشائعة فى التنفيذ بالنسبة لرص الحديد هى وضع السيخ بكامل طوله ( 12 متر ) ثم تحديد مكان توقف الحديد ونقوم بعمل الوصلة حسب مكان التوقف سواء كان شد أو ضغط ويكون طول الوصلة كالتالى ( 65 مرة قطر السيخ فى حالة التوقف عند أماكن اشد ، 45 مرة قطر السيخ عند التوقف عند مكان الضغط ) مع مراعاة عدم وجود الوصلات على نفس المحور كما تفضل الزملاء سابقاً .
وأضيف أن تلك الطريقة تفضل لتوفير الحديد من الناحية الإقتصادية .
هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم​


----------



## bemo_012 (7 فبراير 2010)

يا جماعة انتو لغبطو دماغى خالص لو حد عندة اى شرح مفصل بالصور ياريت يقولى وجزاكم اللة خير


----------



## thengah (19 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو مشاهدة الرابط لتحميل تفاصيل اللبشة المسلحة


----------



## sherifsalim97 (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للوصلات فى اللبشة او الفلات سلاب اهم شئ انه لاتوجد وصلات فى مناطق اقصى اجهاد من ناحية الشد او الضغط (ادا كان المصمم اخد فى الاعتبار ان الحديد شغال فى الضغط اى ليس لتحمل الانكماش والحرارة فقط) وافضل طريقة تكون على حسب المخططات يعنى لو البحور قريبة من الانتظام وبمسافات فى حدود 6 م يكون التسليح مثل الكمرات المستمرة بحيث لايكون هناك هالك كتير (خسارة للمقاول) وادا كانت البحور اكتر من 12 م يتم عمل القطرية (STAGERRED) وهى موجودة بالكود المصرى وطريقتها كما دكرها مهندسنا الجليل م محى ولكن المسافة بين الوصلات 1.3 Ld يعنى الموضوع بيرجع لظروف الموقع وممكن لو البحر حتى 13 م لانعمل stagerred ونعمل سيخ كامل ونوصله عند اخر البلاطة ونعمل وصلة يمين والتالية شمال وهكدا 
والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## م/حسن عزت (20 أغسطس 2010)

الطريقة العكسية وفيها يتم تقطيع كامل الحديد الى اطوال 8 متر & 10 متر & 12 متر ويتم رص الحديد فى اتجاه المحور (x) مثلا ويتم عمل over lab قدره 1متر حتى الوصول الى نهاية اللبشة ثم الرجوع فى الاتجاه العكسى مع عكس ترتيب الأسياخ بمعنى اذا بدأنا بالسيخ طول 12 متر و انتهينا الى طول 8 متر يكون الرجوع فى الاتجاه العكسى بوضع 12 متر حتى الوصول الى السيخ 8 متر بغض النظر عن منطقة وقوف الوصلات فى منطقة عزم سالب او موجب 
الى درسناه يازعيم ان الوصلات ممنوعة فى اماكن العزوم القصوى سواء كانت موجبة (عند الاعمدةفى الشبكة السفلية للبشة او فى منتصف البحرفى الشبكة السفلية بالنسبة للبلاطات المسطحة)او فى الاماكن ذات العزوم السالبة(فى منتصف البحر للبشةفى الشبكة العلويةاو عند الاعمدة فى الشبكة العلوية للبلاطات المسطحة)


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (20 أغسطس 2010)

م/حسن عزت قال:


> الى درسناه يازعيم ان الوصلات ممنوعة فى اماكن العزوم القصوى سواء كانت موجبة (عند الاعمدةفى الشبكة السفلية للبشة او فى منتصف البحرفى الشبكة السفلية بالنسبة للبلاطات المسطحة)او فى الاماكن ذات العزوم السالبة(فى منتصف البحر للبشةفى الشبكة العلويةاو عند الاعمدة فى الشبكة العلوية للبلاطات المسطحة)


نعم وهذا ما درسته انا ايضا لكن الدنيا تغيرت والأكواد تغيرت وحاليا يسمح بعمل الوصلات فى اماكن الاجهادات القصوى باتياع الشروط التى نص عليها الكود ( راجع مشاركات الأخوة الأفاضل )
لأن الالتزام بالوصلات فى اماكن معينة يترتب عليه هالك حديد كبير جدا خاصة اذا كانت مساحة اللبشة صغيرة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 أغسطس 2010)

للمتابعة وقت لاحق
جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير


----------



## abu Habib (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله بك، وجزاك الله عنا كل خير.. 
*


----------



## ali_mosa333 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جدعان والله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 نوفمبر 2010)

_*جزا الله الجميع خيرا على هذه المشاركا ت الرائعة
*_


----------



## taha aly (18 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
عندي سوال بعيد شوية عن الموضوع 
عندي مبني طولة 80 متر وسيتم عمل فواصل كلة 30 متر اي سيتم عمل 2 فاصل انشائي في المبني كنت بسال هل سقف المبني بيدخل ك جزء واحد علي الساب وفي هذة الحالة ازاي اوصف الفاصل ده علي الساب وهل ممكن احل المبني كاجزاء منفصلة يعني علي الساب ادخل المبني من الفاصل الي الفاصل خاصة انه فيه عمودين متجاورين علي جانبي الفاصل بمعني انه المسافة بين العمودين 4 سم ارجو الافادة في طريقة حل هذا المبني


----------



## zazu (2 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته"
اود الاستفسار عن كيف يمكن عمل وصلات للحديد في هذه اللبشة ولو بطريقة شرح على الرسمة مبدئية من دون ابعاد للفهم ليس اكثر وجزاكم الله خيرا
هذه رسمة للبشة قد زرتها سابقا ولكن لست متذكر الابعاد بالظبط ولكن هي كما بالصورة تقريبا


----------



## شمس سلام (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## zazu (3 نوفمبر 2014)

zazu قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته"
> اود الاستفسار عن كيف يمكن عمل وصلات للحديد في هذه اللبشة ولو بطريقة شرح على الرسمة مبدئية من دون ابعاد للفهم ليس اكثر وجزاكم الله خيرا
> هذه رسمة للبشة قد زرتها سابقا ولكن لست متذكر الابعاد بالظبط ولكن هي كما بالصورة تقريبا مشاهدة المرفق 103374


نرجوا الافادة


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (1 فبراير 2015)

*الف شكر الف شكر*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اهلا بيك يا زعيم - لو ها نتكلم علي اللبشه يجب مراعاة الا يتم وصل الحديد السفلي في شريحة العمود - نحاول بقدر الامكان ان يكون هذا هو العنصر الحاكم في تحديد مكان الوصلات - وبعد كده عندك شريحة الوسط تقدر توصل فيها زي ما انت عاوز مع مراعاه الا يتم وصل سيخين متجاورين في مكان واحد - لان شريحة العمود عندها عزوم موجبه ومنطقة الشد بتكون اسفل العمود والحديد مطلوب في تلك المنطقه لمقاومة الشد فيراعي ان يكون الحديد مستمر وغير موصول
> 
> ...




جزاك الله كل خير أستاذنا الفاضل 
لكن تبقة نقطة الفرش و الغطاء سواء في حالة اللبشة او الفلات سلاب نريد توضيح منك حول اختيار اتجاه الفرش و الغطاء في حالتي اللبشة و الفلات سلاب
بارك الله بك


----------

